# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  عدم اصلاح نمرات قبلی در سنجش

## امیر18

سلام بچه ها من برای ترمیم معددل ثبت نام کرده بودم ونمره هام خیلی بهتر شدن و نمرات به اموزش پرورش ارسال شد و من تایید کردم بعدش روی سایت اموزش پرورش ثبت شد ولی موقع گرفتن کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور دیدم نمرات ارسالی از اموزش پرورش نمرات قبلیمه که ترمیم نشدن اموزش پرورشیا میگن مشکل از سنجشه میخوام بدونم شما هم این مشکلو دارید

----------


## Byt.

حتماً اعتراض بزن!

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام بچه ها من برای ترمیم معددل ثبت نام کرده بودم ونمره هام خیلی بهتر شدن و نمرات به اموزش پرورش ارسال شد و من تایید کردم بعدش روی سایت اموزش پرورش ثبت شد ولی موقع گرفتن کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور دیدم نمرات ارسالی از اموزش پرورش نمرات قبلیمه که ترمیم نشدن اموزش پرورشیا میگن مشکل از سنجشه میخوام بدونم شما هم این مشکلو دارید


سلام

حتما برو سایت سازمان سنجش قسمت درخواست هاش ، قسمت اعتراض رو بزن و خلاصه اعتراض کن که نمراتت تغییر نکردن و اینا  :Yahoo (21):  ، مسئولان ذی ربط سازمان خودشون رسیدگی میکنن  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (81):

----------


## nacli

> سلام
> 
> حتما برو سایت سازمان سنجش قسمت درخواست هاش ، قسمت اعتراض رو بزن و خلاصه اعتراض کن که نمراتت تغییر نکردن و اینا  ، مسئولان ذی ربط سازمان خودشون رسیدگی میکنن 
> 
> موفق باشی 
> یاعلی(ع)


داداش پنل اعتراض کدوم قسمت سایته دقیقا؟؟ منظورت همون سیستم ارسال درخواسته؟؟؟ ک یه مدت بچه ها هی ازش اسکرین میگرفتن؟؟؟؟

----------


## nacli

> سلام
> 
> حتما برو سایت سازمان سنجش قسمت درخواست هاش ، قسمت اعتراض رو بزن و خلاصه اعتراض کن که نمراتت تغییر نکردن و اینا  ، مسئولان ذی ربط سازمان خودشون رسیدگی میکنن 
> 
> موفق باشی 
> یاعلی(ع)


بعد اینکه تو قسمت درخواست ها، فقط ارسال درخواست جدید داره. اعتراض نداره ک  :Yahoo (4):

----------

